# A famous mistake ... the Wilcox schlimii



## Chuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Phrag schlimii 'Wilcox' AM/AOS which is actually, as I am sure every one knows, a cardinale. In all fairness to the AOS judges who awarded the plant as a schlimii, the true species plant was extremely rare in cultivation at that time.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 11, 2011)

A fabulous plant!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 11, 2011)

Superb specimen! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Fabrice (Jan 11, 2011)

A very nice plant and flowers!!!

But again a mistake... I think some judges have really problems with their eyes...


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 11, 2011)

Look at all those blooms. Spectacular!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2011)

That's a good one!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 11, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## jblanford (Jan 11, 2011)

WOW!! That's nice, wish mine would bloom like that, good growing... Jim.


----------



## Hera (Jan 11, 2011)

Stunning and totally droolable!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2011)

wow


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 11, 2011)

:drool:

That is all.


----------



## fbrem (Jan 11, 2011)

unstoppable, one of the nicest phrags I've seen.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 11, 2011)

Fantastic growing dude! As for the award, at least it wasn't a FCC! You should get a CCM for that if you want to pay for it:wink:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG Chuck!! That is fantastic! :drool::drool:

I assume we'll get to see this in person at the show in February???


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 11, 2011)

Fabrice said:


> A very nice plant and flowers!!!
> 
> But again a mistake... I think some judges have really problems with their eyes...




It was a "long" time ago in the '70s, and schlimii was rare at that time. And I suppose that there were few pictures of schlimii or pictures were simply not easy to find.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> OMG Chuck!! That is fantastic! :drool::drool:
> 
> I assume we'll get to see this in person at the show in February???



Hey Joanne,

I don't know. If it's got enough blooms still. It's been in bloom for a while. Still seven weeks of so to go.

Chuck


----------



## e-spice (Jan 11, 2011)

That is stunning and amazingly well grown. I have a division of 'Wilcox' and mine never blooms like that!

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2011)

Is that yours, Chuck? WOW! Fabulously well-grown plant!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 11, 2011)

No mistake that this is fabulously grown and bloomed. CCM slam dunk???


----------



## Carl Austin (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow. That's as nice a Phrag as I've seen.

Carl


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 11, 2011)

This is the first time I'm saying WOW for a phrag...!


----------



## Brian Monk (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## John M (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, I wish I could see it! For some reason, the photos in this thread won't download. I just get red x's. :sob:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2011)

That's fabulous, Chuck!:clap::drool:


----------



## Fabrice (Jan 12, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> It was a "long" time ago in the '70s, and schlimii was rare at that time. And I suppose that there were few pictures of schlimii or pictures were simply not easy to find.



Ok, it's important to tell that.

But in this case, why to give an award if the judges are not sure?


----------



## hchan (Jan 12, 2011)

That's some phrag... :drool:



John M said:


> Oh, I wish I could see it! For some reason, the photos in this thread won't download. I just get red x's. :sob:



Yup, you're missing out big time


----------



## emydura (Jan 12, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> This is the first time I'm saying WOW for a phrag...!



Me too. WOW.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 12, 2011)

That is a beautiful plant!!!!

It looks larger than a schlimii (compared to those I have), but I hope it is easier to bloom!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 12, 2011)

Fabrice said:


> Ok, it's important to tell that.
> 
> But in this case, why to give an award if the judges are not sure?



I think that judges can't know everything.... Even botanists make mistake when they identify a species. And here we have a hybrid. Maybe it is an evidence today but it was not many years ago.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 12, 2011)

:clap::clap: SO EXCELLENT!!!:drool::drool::drool:
I broke down a few years ago & bought one, it just keep bringing me back!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 12, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> That is a beautiful plant!!!!
> 
> It looks larger than a schlimii (compared to those I have), but I hope it is easier to bloom!!! Jean



Jean, 

Both the flower and the plant are at least four times the size of my Phrag. schlimii. This plant is very easy to grow and bloom, not at all like it's finicky parent. It also happens to be my dear wife's favorite orchid.

Chuck


----------



## Clark (Jan 15, 2011)

A one plant show.
Drool.


----------

